# Rapids below Buena Vista



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me about the run below BV at these current flows. Specifically the new dam shoot and also the first rapid about a half or three quarters of a mile below town. Flushed or huge? Thanks for any info.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty big. Silver Bullet is cleaner after the rebuild, but still pretty damn big. Plus part of the portage trail washed out again....other than Beaver Falls, Silver Bullet and its runout the rest is a read and run wave train.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Thanks! That what I figured.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Any beta on Silver Bullet at 2K to 2.5K?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Andy, big hole, dynamic laterals at the hole but an easy lead in. Big below. The scout/portage eddy above is easy and the trail is fine. I would guess it would go pretty easily in a raft at these flows if you are where you want to be.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Ran Railroad to Stone Silverbullet piece of cake boat ramp on right run far enough left to keep your right oar off the jetty


----------



## BTK. (Mar 19, 2008)

whip said:


> Ran Railroad to Stone Silverbullet piece of cake boat ramp on right run far enough left to keep your right oar off the jetty



yup,

jus' backer dawn real easy like.

she go.


----------

